# Electrical Construction and Maintenance Worker Safety Manual



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (21 يوليو 2009)

أرفق لكم أدناه دليل مرجعي خاص بوسائل وإرشادات السلامة المتعلقة بالعاملين في مجال انشاء وصيانة الأعمال الكهربائية. 

هذا الدليل المرجعي لا تتجاوز صفحاته ال (75) صفحة عددا, الا أنه غني بمعلوماته الهامة والضرورية الهادفة الى منع الحوادث الناجمة عن انشاء وصيانة الأعمال الكهربائية.

مع خالص الأمنيات للجميع بسلامة وأمن وأمان.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 يوليو 2009)

مشكور أخي جلال على الدليل


----------



## chemist555 (22 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي على هذا الدليل المرجعي


----------



## ابوالسارة (22 يوليو 2009)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير وان شاء الله في ميزان الحسنات


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز جلال الأغبري على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (22 يوليو 2009)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> مشكور أخي جلال على الدليل


 

لك جزيل الشكر لتكرمك بالتواصل مع المشاركة. أخي المشرف المهندس غسان. 

جزاك الله عني كل خير.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (22 يوليو 2009)

chemist555 قال:


> شكرا لك اخي على هذا الدليل المرجعي


 
العفو ..تواصلك الجميل من يستحق الشكر أخي (chemist555)

جزاك الله عني كل خير.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (22 يوليو 2009)

ابوالسارة قال:


> لك كل الشكر والتقدير وان شاء الله في ميزان الحسنات


 
حياك الله أخي (أبو السارة)
..تواصلك الجميل الذي يستحق الشكر والتقدير, 
جزاك الله عني كل خير.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (22 يوليو 2009)

ja'far abu shaikha قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز جلال الأغبري على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي العزيز جعفر..

بارك الله بك ..وجزاك عني خيرا ..على تواصلك الطيب مع الموضوع.


----------



## adolphe28 (2 أغسطس 2009)

thank you very much my friend


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (3 أغسطس 2009)

adolphe28 قال:


> thank you very much my friend


 
العفو أخي adolphe28..
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك الكريم مع الموضوع.

خالص التحية لك.


----------



## ابراهيم-82 (11 أغسطس 2009)

من زمان بدور على مواضيع مفيدة مثل هذه شكرا لك على هذه الهدية


----------



## mohamed lashin (12 أغسطس 2009)

*لك كل الشكر والتقدير وان شاء الله في ميزان الحسنات*


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (13 أغسطس 2009)

ابراهيم-82 قال:


> من زمان بدور على مواضيع مفيدة مثل هذه شكرا لك على هذه الهدية


 
لك جزيل الشكر لتكرمك بالتواصل مع المشاركة أخي إبراهيم. 

جزاك الله خير.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (13 أغسطس 2009)

mohamed lashin قال:


> *لك كل الشكر والتقدير وان شاء الله في ميزان الحسنات*


 
لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير أخي محمد لاشين لتكرمك بالتواصل مع المشاركة. 

جزاك الله عني كل خير.


----------



## h_makki29 (14 أغسطس 2009)

جزال الله الف خير 
مفيد جدا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (15 أغسطس 2009)

h_makki29 قال:


> جزال الله الف خير
> مفيد جدا


 

جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك الكريم مع الموضوع ووصفك المشجع له بالمفيد.

خالص التحية لك اخي h_makki29 (مكي)


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (16 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (16 أغسطس 2009)

ahmedeng2007 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا التواصل الكريم مع الموضوع. 

خالص التحية لك اخي المهندس أحمد.


----------



## أبو مازن السكندري (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور أخي الفاضل و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (18 أغسطس 2009)

أبو مازن السكندري قال:


> مشكور أخي الفاضل و جزاك الله كل خير


 



حياك الله اخي أبو مازن السكندري.
 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا التواصل الكريم مع الموضوع. 

خالص التحية لك اخي الفاضل.


----------



## المسلمى (19 أغسطس 2009)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير وان شاء الله في ميزان الحسنات


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (20 أغسطس 2009)

المسلمى قال:


> لك كل الشكر والتقدير وان شاء الله في ميزان الحسنات


 

حياك الله اخي المسلمي.

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا التواصل الكريم مع الموضوع. 

خالص التحية لك اخي الفاضل.


----------

